# Shaun's Vape Mail



## Shaun (16/5/14)

Woop Woop! Look what just arrived!!

Been going nuts on this thing, think i almost gone and given my self a silver lol



??

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Metal Liz (16/5/14)

that's some great vape mail you got there!!! wow!!! enjoy  careful of dem silvas

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (16/5/14)

great vape mail buddy!!!

enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (16/5/14)

Congrats buddy, that is some awesome vape mail you got there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shaun (16/5/14)

Thanks guys! expect some reviews soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/5/14)

Great setup. Enjoy.


----------



## Ollypop (16/5/14)

So jealous! Looks awesome! I want my vape mail to come already! 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shaun (16/5/14)

Ollypop said:


> So jealous! Looks awesome! I want my vape mail to come already!
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk



In due time @Ollypop the wait is worthwhile, im loving it! only been a couple of hours and im almost through one tank already! need to slow down haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (16/5/14)

well done the mPT3 is a little monster

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ET (16/5/14)

gratz dude, that mpt3 looks awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (16/5/14)

@Shaun congrats man welcome to the world of vaping have fun with your new toys


----------



## Silverbear (16/5/14)

Congrats @Shaun , awesome kit you got there, enjoy. And the journey begins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shaun (29/5/14)

Vape mail no. 2! 
Not much, but something is better than nothing! 




Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 7


----------

